# Craftsman Transmission???



## markfnc (Sep 16, 2003)

Who makes the transmisison on the Craftsman (Hydro/auto) on the DLT 3000 ( I think all hydro are the same unti, you get to the 5000/6000, but I am not sure. 

How do these transmission hold up over time? 

Last year the DLT 3000, was called LTX 1000(maybe ?). Who has the most hours on this machine so far, and how is it doing?


----------



## DaYooper (Sep 18, 2003)

The hyrostatic transaxle in the DLT3000 is made by Hydro-Gear.

Hydro-Gear's Website 

My Dad has a Craftsman 1000 LX(?) model from a couple of years ago with a Hydro-Gear transaxle. He's put well over 100 hours on it without any problems, although he's used it mostly for mowing with very little towing.


----------



## bigdog56e (Sep 20, 2003)

*Tractor Hours*

I have a 1989 Craftsman GT 18HP Twin that was given to me three years ago, Two years ago I put sendec tach and hour meter
on it, have run up one hundred and thirty one hours. Did have to de carbon heads and put new drive belt on it. I have deck, plow, trailer, and scraper blade for it, so it gets used year round. be afraid to estimate the total hours on it.
Eddie


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What tranny is used in the GT5000s?

Any info/track record on it?

Andy


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy,

There should be a sticker on the tans-axle giving the model number. You should be able to see it with a flashlight. Copy it and look at the HydroGear website. 

Also look in your manual in the parts section. It should have the model number listed at the top of the page for the transmission.

Greg


----------



## bob239 (Jun 8, 2014)

where can I get a brake disc for my LT 1000


----------



## Gregg (Aug 30, 2004)

Sears, Amazon or ebay


----------

